# ISDN Kabel



## timhaegele (2. Februar 2005)

hallo,

ich hätte da mal ne frage:

ich habe ein 4-adriges isdn kabel verlegt, andem jedoch noch keine rj45 stecker dran sind.

frage:

welche pins im rj45 stecker muss ich belegen, wenn ich vom ntba zu ner isdn karte im pc gehen möchte ?

vielen dank schon mal!

gruss tim


----------



## imweasel (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,

suche bei google und schon der erste Treffer bringt es ans Licht.


----------



## timhaegele (6. Februar 2005)

vielen dank!


----------

